# How many valeters how many detailers



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be a valeter soon

its simple question lets not make a big deal of it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

both...


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't understand this thread 

Edit: Ahh I do now its been edited


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

What is the point of the poll?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> What is the point of the poll?





james vti-s said:


> How many valeters how many detailers


:thumb:


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't see the point some valeters do deatailing and some detailers valet cars....


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Cant say any of us valet anymore with the amount of different products we use and the more effort applied compared to your local car wash centre.

Tough poll to vote in


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Adam_ said:


> Don't see the point *some* valeters do deatailing and *some* detailers valet cars....


don't over complicit it


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Professionally? I'm neither.

As a hobby, i just like keeping my car clean and shiny.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Perhaps without giving me a thumbs up emoticon, you would care to explain the purpose of such a poll, is this market research for your own benefit?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

What if i don't refer to myself as either it's a Tag :lol:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

This person appears to have done nothing but get the members of this forum to build his business plan for him since has joined....... Am i the only one to have noticed this??? All of the info that has been requested could be find via a quick use of the search bar and google...


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Adam_ said:


> Don't see the point some valeters do deatailing and some detailers valet cars....


This.

Why not add a Both too.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

cant edit the poll .. my bad


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Can't answer the poll but if the forum name gives anything away i would say we favour the detailing side of car cleaning, well i do anyway
That doesn't mean i class myself as a detailer, not profession wise anyway


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

msb said:


> Can't answer the poll but if the forum name gives anything away i would say we favour the detailing side of car cleaning, well i do anyway
> That doesn't mean i class myself as a detailer, not profession wise anyway


But detailing is the american term for valeting....


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

bigmc said:


> But detailing is the american term for valeting....


Yes it is, but the UK and Europe took the term and turned it into what is now, well WAS I should say..
Touchy subject, best I shut up now ..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Cant say any of us valet anymore with the amount of different products we use and the more effort applied compared to your local car wash centre.
> 
> Tough poll to vote in


A valet is different to what you'd expect in a car wash though, car wash = clean car for the majority of people.


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

I've scratched my head on this and have voted thus : I'm taking it that you are assuming Valeters are professional and Detailers are General Public.

Or am I undercomplicating it ?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

bigmc said:


> But detailing is the american term for valeting....


Yeah but i'm not an american or living there:wave:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I couldn't class what I do as valeting or detailing...

My methods are unorthodox... But effective . ..... (sometimes).


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

msb said:


> Yeah but i'm not an american or living there:wave:


So why use the terminology then? :wave:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

cos i can lol!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

In my eyes, here is a quick whittled down list..

Automatic wash [ as in petrol stations and the like ]
Hand Car wash.
Valeter
High end valeter
So called detailers who carry out a valet or highish end valet.
uk termed Detailers..



bigmc said:


> So why use the terminology then? :wave:


As stated earlier, it is a term we took and used for something a little different, you don't see valet parking over here like you do in the states. It was a great term for us until it was completely devalued ..


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Unless you are doing either as a profession then you are neither.

Just because people buy valeting or 'detailing' products and keep their car clean to a high standard does not make them a detailer or valeter unless they do either as a job.

I do a bit of woodwork and have the tools etc but im not a carpenter as I dont do it for a job...

My opinion anyway


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I would say I'm more of a ' valeter ' especially when I read threads where major components are taken off and cleaned and many hours are spent on interiors ect... I do tend to some detail aspects, but It would be remiss of me to label myself as a detailer, especially when comparing my humble efforts to the almost surgical precision of some of the guys and girls on here.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Im sure others will agree with me when i stand up and say
A training course and a certificate, a couple of buckets and a few top range products DOESNT make you a valeter overnight. That will take months at least to claim that accolade.
After a few years of hard graft knock backs and experience THEN and only then can you call yourself on the way to becoming a detailer. It takes years of practice and experience to KNOW that you can bring a car up to how the designer imagined it to be. Every time without fail. To know in your own mind that it doesnt matter where the owner looks they wont find dirt and grime
Am i a valet or am i a detailer?? I can do both i can valet fast or i can detail slow you pays your money you takes your pick how you want your car to look.
As for trying to edge a decent business plan out of everyone somehow i dont think you will succeed.
There is a shortcut to everything but there is no shortcut to experience


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Haven't read all the comments but ALL Detailers are valeters who have progressed...no such thing as a detailer who cant valet....so whatever the poll says all the detailers need adding to the valeters as well....


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

kk1966 said:


> Haven't read all the comments but ALL Detailers are valeters who have progressed...no such thing as a detailer who cant valet....so whatever the poll says all the detailers need adding to the valeters as well....


X2 :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> This person appears to have done nothing but get the members of this forum to build his business plan for him since has joined





AllenF said:


> As for trying to edge a decent business plan out of everyone somehow i dont think you will succeed.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Where is "vehicle appearance specialist"?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Always one lmao


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sure everyone is a detailer nowadays. 

long live the 4 hour detail £40 detail I see advertised on every local forum lol!!


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Valeters lack obsession.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> sure everyone is a detailer nowadays.
> 
> long live the 4 hour detail £40 detail I see advertised on every local forum lol!!


Exactly.

Can take me 4 hours to 4 wheels and 4 arches.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

All detailers are valeters, some valeters are detailers


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmm richf 
Then you get the valeters that THINK they are a detailer because they have bought a machine but cant get over simple problems so try and hide it.
Then you have detailers than are so OCD that it takes them 2days to do a simple service wash 
AND THEN 
There is the place in the old filling station up the road that are neither but seem very busy wrecking cars ( you know the ones lol )


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Detailer. Definitely detailer!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmm richf
> Then you get the valeters that THINK they are a detailer because they have bought a machine but cant get over simple problems so try and hide it.
> Then you have detailers than are so OCD that it takes them 2days to do a simple service wash
> AND THEN
> *There is the place in the old filling station up the road that are neither but seem very busy wrecking cars ( you know the ones lol )*


And these are where we get the work from lol.......:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Professionally? I'm neither.
> 
> As a hobby, i just like keeping my car clean and shiny.


im the same and just like to pick up on a few hints and tips


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

21% valeters
78% detailers


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

well technically im both as im a valeter/mechanic as my job and detailer in my down time


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think I'm either. I just try my best to keep the family fleet clean and tidy. It's a hobby and an escape (wife and kids lol) for me to get outside the 4 walls and just get absorbed in the cleaning for a few hours.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not a Valeter..
I'm not a Detailer..
I am a dookarer ..


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm an international man of mystery. Where do I sign?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

If its a business plan the OP is after then i would say if he is soon to be a valeter go ahead and valet, charge as little as you possibly can (around £8 a pop) whilst flying through 8-10 cars a day if not more, take little over 20 minutes to complete said valet and when you go home after a hard days graft count your £80, take away all your overheads like fuel, insurances and product expenditure then work out whether it really is worth running about like a blue ar5e fly 7 days a week and knowing when to say how high when someone calls and says "i want my car valeting now" JUMP in other words.

Now onto the other area valeter/detailer: neither, i am a time served painter with over 25 yrs industry background, i call myself a Paint Correction Specialist and provide Paintwork Reconditioning, and thats what it says all over my website. I still refer to some aspects as detailing but that is purely because the term has been dangled over shark infested water and i would be stupid not to be anywhere near related to it but come on how many threads do we see saying " I detailed my car this morning" and all thats been done is a snow foam, quick wash with 2 buckets, mitt etc and wheels cleaned with wheel woolies then a bit of protection on it. Sorry if that offends but my hip has a holster and thats where i shoot from.

So if the OP is soon to be a valeter and in a few short weeks will most likely be advertising detailing packages for as little as £50, good business if you can get it but thats the way its gone I'm afraid.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> If its a business plan the OP is after then i would say if he is soon to be a valeter go ahead and valet, charge as little as you possibly can (around £8 a pop) whilst flying through 8-10 cars a day if not more, take little over 20 minutes to complete said valet and when you go home after a hard days graft count your £80, take away all your overheads like fuel, insurances and product expenditure then work out whether it really is worth running about like a blue ar5e fly 7 days a week and knowing when to say how high when someone calls and says "i want my car valeting now" JUMP in other words.
> 
> Now onto the other area valeter/detailer: neither, i am a time served painter with over 25 yrs industry background, i call myself a Paint Correction Specialist and provide Paintwork Reconditioning, and thats what it says all over my website. I still refer to some aspects as detailing but that is purely because the term has been dangled over shark infested water and i would be stupid not to be anywhere near related to it but come on how many threads do we see saying " *I detailed my car this morning"* and all thats been done is a snow foam, quick wash with 2 buckets, mitt etc and wheels cleaned with wheel woolies then a bit of protection on it. Sorry if that offends but my hip has a holster and thats where i shoot from.
> 
> So if the OP is soon to be a valeter and in a few short weeks will most likely be advertising detailing packages for as little as £50, good business if you can get it but thats the way its gone I'm afraid.


I understand your points but I think people saying this ARE detailing their car. Say they someone comes to you for 'paint correction/restoration' service. Do you suggest they wash the car with a yard brush and aqua blade or use the local £5 a wash Poles for maintenance after?

Of course not! So they are maintaining their paint in accordance with detailing principals........ i.e. detailing!

Preparation and maintenance is all part of detailing, and why you see people posting up every week that a dealer washing their car has ruined the paint/looks.

I agree there are a number of companies using the detailing word.....but that's just a part of modern marketing, 'detailing' has no definition so it's up to the public to decide if they want the service they're offering. Just like Land of Leather selling suites made from 'Leather Match'.......what is Leather Match? Fake, plastic vinyl! Or Cardhu Distillery making Pure Malt (briefly before the industry/public backlash!), words that have no definition can be used without restriction.

I'm no professional detailer or car audio installer, but because of this I have no restriction or cost associated with my time. I guarantee the Parrot kit I installed in my car is better fitted and subtler than 99.99% of professional installations, why? I took all the time it needed and cut/shaped/fabricated parts to fit immaculately. The same goes for detailing, I can spend 10 hours cleaning an intercooler if I wanted, no one goes to this extreme commercially.


----------

